
Solar storms may have hindered SOS in 1928 polar expedition - samizdis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/tech-history/dawn-of-electronics/solar-storms-sos-red-tent-expedition
======
samizdis
Research article (source for spectrum piece),

 _The Shipwreck of the Airship “Dirigibile Italia” in the 1928 Polar Venture:
A Retrospective Analysis of the Ionospheric and Geomagnetic Conditions_

[https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1029/202...](https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1029/2020SW002459)

